# 21 year old waiting for her Uber ride, gets in car of a killer.



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

https://www.nj.com/news/2019/04/nj-...rolina-was-stabbed-to-death-coroner-says.html
This is such a tragic story. Yes, she probably had been drinking, made a mistake and got into the wrong car. The driver stabbed her to death and who knows what else was done before she died.

I see so many paxs get into cars that do not have logos on their car. These people are asking for trouble.

In Calif. the logo is required if driving Ride Share. State regulation. $1,000 fine if caught with pax in car and no logos on the car.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

License plate check would have easily prevented this.

But no matter how many safety barriers are on us drivers, if someone impaired orders a ride there is always a risk they will get in the wrong car


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tragic.
21 year old dead.
24 year old butcher off to prison for life.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> In Calif. the logo is required if driving Ride Share. State regulation. $1,000 fine if caught with pax in car and no logos on the car.


That would require California cops being familiar with the law, though.


----------



## UberSnoober (Dec 20, 2018)

*I'm a Uber Eats driver only and I posted this on our forum about this tragedy:*

I saw this on the news tonight. I've picked up food at restaurants / bars where people think I'm their ride instead and actually try to get into my vehicle. These people are either drunk or don't pay attention because I had one lady at a sports bar try to get into my SUV, then when her ride showed up it was a sedan instead.
They don't know what type of vehicle they are getting into?
Uber provides all of the driver information to their customers ahead of time.
The craziest encounter I've had was a drunk guy at a apartment complex who asked me for a ride downtown & then threw $25 into my window. I thought I might have had to call the cops because he chased me through the parking lot when I told him I wasn't Uber and I couldn't take him.
This has happened to me more than 5 times in the past year alone so it doesn't surprise me that this incident occurred.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Has a Uber passenger ever killed a Uber Driver? I know a cab driver was killed around here a few months ago.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

UberSnoober said:


> The craziest encounter I've had was a drunk guy at a apartment complex who asked me for a ride downtown & then threw $25 into my window. I thought I might have had to call the cops because he chased me through the parking lot when I told him I wasn't Uber and I couldn't take him.
> This has happened to me more than 5 times in the past year alone so it doesn't surprise me that this incident occurred.


Once they throw the money in the window, quickly roll it up and drive away. You can count it after your getaway. You also earn bonus points for every block they chase your car.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> License plate check would have easily prevented this.
> 
> But no matter how many safety barriers are on us drivers, if someone impaired orders a ride there is always a risk they will get in the wrong car


So would the Uber logo painted on the door of the car.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Demon said:


> So would the Uber logo painted on the door of the car.


No way I am ruining my car with a logo! That is just stupid.


----------



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

I posted about this before, pax are too distracted or inebriated to pay attention.... I have had several people try to get into my car, and I'm not even the car they ordered. The killer deserves a painful short life as a play toy for Bubba in prison, and then hopefully gets beaten to death. That being said, some of the responsibility of this opportunistic crime falls on the victim & victims friends for allowing it to happen and giving the pos the opportunity. Can't fix stupid, and this was a sad reminder of that.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Anyone can buy Uber Lyft stickers, amps and lights and appear to be a legit driver. Hang around bars and pick up young women at night. If the women are drunk they won't even notice the driver does not have the app running.

Passengers can verify tag numbers but you have to be sober for that.

Of course I always verify because if I pickup the wrong people then I don't get paid.

What Uber and Lyft can do as a safety measure is send a QR code to the driver and the passenger must take a photograph of the QR code on the driver's phone before the driver's app is cleared to start. This could save lives and also prevent people from getting in the wrong car and any fraud from riders trying to steal someone's car.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

People should stop trying to make their safety somebody else's responsibility. It is your life, you should take care of it. But yeah, bad things will always happen, and it is sad, but nothing you can do about it. Sometimes it is just BAD LUCK.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Tragic, but also is an eye opener to others. You don't know how many times people open up my door thinking it was their Uber. Obviously not checking the car or license plate.

One issue with this that is floating around Facebook is what passengers should do. From the checking the car, license plate, turn on location sharing, etc. All good and fine, but it also states that the passenger should ask what their passenger name is. WRONG!

If a passenger has the driver's face, car, color of car and plate, a driver should not have to verify the passenger's name. Us drivers have NO clue who the passenger is, we only have a first name that could be someone else. Our only line of defense to keep ourselves safe from fake passengers/killers is to verify who is getting into our cars.


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

DelaJoe said:


> Anyone can buy Uber Lyft stickers, amps and lights and appear to be a legit driver. Hang around bars and pick up young women at night. If the women are drunk they won't even notice the driver does not have the app running.
> 
> Passengers can verify tag numbers but you have to be sober for that.
> 
> ...


If they're not sober enough to verify a tag number, it's unlikely that they're sober enough to match a QR code.
Many people have dead phones by the time I arrive. Or sometimes it's a ride ordered by someone else.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

ng4ever said:


> Has a Uber passenger ever killed a Uber Driver? I know a cab driver was killed around here a few months ago.


-------------------
Yes

Several odd things here - she got separated from her group of friends and was alone on the street at 1:30 am. She tried to get into another car before the killer showed up. Sounds like she was very drunk. Still very sad. What rotten luck that a murdering bastard wondered into her life at that particular time when she was very vulnerable.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> In Calif. the logo is required if driving Ride Share. State regulation. $1,000 fine if caught with pax in car and no logos on the car.


A sticker or beacon/amp can easily be obtained.

I think the solution to this is forcing Uber and Lyft to do what they are advertise as. A software company. This can done easily and at a low cost. Rider gets driver code. Driver enters in driver code to start the trip. Driver confirms name and destination once trip is unlocked with code. Rider does not enter the car until the ride is confirmed. This would benefit the driver as well. This would also cover scenarios when someone orders a ride for someone else as that code can be sent to any phone number or whoever ordered the ride, can easily sent it.

Since Uber loves to market their app like it's some game with quests, bonuses, streakers, etc. They can market this feature the same way. You're Uber is on the way! Here is your unlock code once the driver arrives.

Uber and Lyft know this is an issue and have put rides/earnings before safety. Yes this would slow down the process however, when I am driving drunk hours, my doors are locked and window is cracked while I am confirming who you are and how many people are riding. That unlocks my door and the final confirmation is your destination and if you have a preferred route. At that point, my car goes into drive and we proceed to point b.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That would require California cops being familiar with the law, though.


California cops are not cops.
They either social workers, or income producers.
Not cops.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

GL1800SK said:


> I posted about this before, pax are too distracted or inebriated to pay attention.... I have had several people try to get into my car, and I'm not even the car they ordered. The killer deserves a painful short life as a play toy for Bubba in prison, and then hopefully gets beaten to death. That being said, some of the responsibility of this opportunistic crime falls on the victim & victims friends for allowing it to happen and giving the pos the opportunity. Can't fix stupid, and this was a sad reminder of that.


Don't worry they gonna pass him around a few times. There will be a go fund me page up for commissary Vaseline up soon.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> California cops are not cops.
> They either social workers, or income producers.
> Not cops.


--------------------------
Sorry, I definitely disagree with that one. I know several and they are all well trained and professional. They are also active in the community and do much volunteer work. Have families and coach sports. 
Television portrays them as want-to-be movie stars and super gods. 
Maybe in N. Cali - things are different.



#professoruber said:


> A sticker or beacon/amp can easily be obtained.
> 
> I think the solution to this is forcing Uber and Lyft to do what they are advertise as. A software company. This can done easily and at a low cost. Rider gets driver code. Driver enters in driver code to start the trip. Driver confirms name and destination once trip is unlocked with code. Rider does not enter the car until the ride is confirmed. This would benefit the driver as well. This would also cover scenarios when someone orders a ride for someone else as that code can be sent to any phone number or whoever ordered the ride, can easily sent it.
> 
> ...


------------------------------
I do not feel there are any safe guards that will prevent drunk women from doing dangerous things - getting into a strange car without making certain it is their ride share car.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Blows my mind. The "solution" they came up with is to force us to advertise for the companies better by having lighted signs.

And when a driver quits, they are "required" to turn in the sign. Like that will solve the problem!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Blows my mind. The "solution" they came up with is to force us to advertise for the companies better by having lighted signs.
> 
> And when a driver quits, they are "required" to turn in the sign. Like that will solve the problem!


It blows my mind that anyone can obtain these lighted gimmicks. I am not required to have any trade dress and choose not to use it. In my opinion, it does not make pickups easier especially when you pull up to multiple groups waiting for rides. It still requires the rider checking the plate number or the make/model of the car.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Possibilities:

- QR code sticker. Pax needs to point the pax app at the QR code before entering to start the ride. Pax will get used to this. This would also prevent "incorrect pax" (and false claims of incorrect pax). Maybe even drunk pax will notice if a driver says "forget the code, just hop in."
- license plate recognition: ride can't start until the phone running the passenger app is pointed towards the license plate. Phone beeps to confirm the ride. Pax will eventually get used to doing this before getting in.
- Bluetooth: Driver creates a random code and uses it as their phone's bluetooth ID (e.g. "ec!9Bf$2ed"). When the pax's phone sees the driver's bluetooth ID nearby, screen changes color to show that the correct car is near.

I think the QR code or License Plate recognition would have other possible uses. For example, one area that taxis do better than rideshare is doing pickups from a queue (like airport or concert venue). With a taxi stand, the pax hops in the first car and goes; with rideshare, you can have a crowd of 100 passengers on the curb, and a parking lot full of 100 rideshare drivers, and every passenger must find _their_own_ driver before anyone can go anywhere. It would be easier if a pax could scan the QR code of the first Lyft car in the queue, and that pax's "ping" would pop-up on the driver's phone. If the driver Accepts the ping, then the pax can hop in and go.

Any of these strategies will fail with "3rd party passengers" who don't have a smartphone running the pax app. Personally, I think that would be an improvement.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I am a 1099 contractor and not an employee of Uber/Lyft/DD/GH/PM/Uship/Roadie/Truxx/etc. You want me to advertise for you, then you can pay me per mile, otherwise, no soup for you. It's not required in my state either. Couple of the idiots in the airport que may harass you, but never at the actual airport or anyone else in the city. Designated spots for pickup with beat cops would be a good idea. Where are the drunks every Friday and Saturday night, we all know. How hard would it be to get a fleet of cops out there and vet drivers coming in to show their app? Sad reality is that there is such a location in SC, where this occurred, but everyone got complacent and stopped using the designated spot. I think that was a better idea than anything else that has been proposed. I am all for weeding out drivers with fingerprints, but that would not have stopped this horrible ordeal. Had she been at a designated pickup location, we may have one less fatality.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ignatowski said:


> QR code sticker





Ignatowski said:


> ride can't start until the phone running the passenger app


As you stated, these would fail due to the high number of people who order rides for others.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Or don't get drunk from a bar...


----------



## Rudyman75 (Apr 2, 2019)

After reading all the post and seeing what took place with this young lady I think one thing that could help at bars where they might have too much to drink is the bar should ask if they are by them selfs and plan on using a Uber. If so they need to monitor them and when they order a Uber ride is for someone in the bar is to check the Uber car when they come to pick them up this could help big time.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Blows my mind. The "solution" they came up with is to force us to advertise for the companies better by having lighted signs.
> 
> And when a driver quits, they are "required" to turn in the sign. Like that will solve the problem!


----------------------
Especially since anyone can buy this lite signs on line for a few bucks. I recently had a driver tell me that the person that gave him his driver orientation, when he was new, instructed him to remove all logos from the car because the lite Lyft battery operated dashboard mount replaced all window logos. No wonder there is so much confusion. The people that are suppose to know the rules are giving bad advice.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> I am a 1099 contractor and not an employee of Uber/Lyft/DD/GH/PM/Uship/Roadie/Truxx/etc. You want me to advertise for you, then you can pay me per mile, otherwise, no soup for you. It's not required in my state either.


California requires trade dress but I don't use it for that reason. Without it, when I roll up to a pickup some pax will just look at the car, then back down at their app, then at the car again, then at their app etc etc and just stand there like idiots. They don't think to look at the licence plate. With just the Uber logo in the car, both Uber and Lyft pax will approach the car and get in it.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Mista T said:


> As you stated, these would fail due to the high number of people who order rides for others.


I hate 3rd party rides. The driver has no legal relationship with the passenger. The passenger never even agreed to Lyft's ToS (and there's no way one person can enter a 3rd party into a contract). In fact, reading the Lyft ToS, I don't see any language allowing a User (who does accept the ToS) to summon a ride for a non-User. As far as I'm concerned, this is a case of Lyft ignoring their own legal language. They either need to update the ToS to support 3rd-party users, or own-up that there is no way to legally do this, and kill 3rd-party rides.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Rudyman75 said:


> After reading all the post and seeing what took place with this young lady I think one thing that could help at bars where they might have too much to drink is the bar should ask if they are by them selfs and plan on using a Uber. If so they need to monitor them and when they order a Uber ride is for someone in the bar is to check the Uber car when they come to pick them up this could help big time.


------------------------
That will never happen, unless in a very small town. Not traveling alone, not drinking until you are no longer aware of your surroundings , using good sense for self preservation would be the answer but that will never happen, either. When you are legal to drink and young, the world is a great place.



Ignatowski said:


> I hate 3rd party rides. The driver has no legal relationship with the passenger. The passenger never even agreed to Lyft's ToS (and there's no way one person can enter a 3rd party into a contract). In fact, reading the Lyft ToS, I don't see any language allowing a User (who does accept the ToS) to summon a ride for a non-User. As far as I'm concerned, this is a case of Lyft ignoring their own legal language. They either need to update the ToS to support 3rd-party users, or own-up that there is no way to legally do this, and kill 3rd-party rides.


-------------------
The person registered under that phone number is legally responsible for everyone riding under his account.



The Gift of Fish said:


> California requires trade dress but I don't use it for that reason. Without it, when I roll up to a pickup some pax will just look at the car, then back down at their app, then at the car again, then at their app etc etc and just stand there like idiots. They don't think to look at the licence plate. With just the Uber logo in the car, both Uber and Lyft pax will approach the car and get in it.


--------------------------
You do not use the trade dress logo because Calif. requires it ?? That is an excellent reason. ????


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

DelaJoe said:


> Anyone can buy Uber Lyft stickers, amps and lights and appear to be a legit driver. Hang around bars and pick up young women at night. If the women are drunk they won't even notice the driver does not have the app running.
> 
> Passengers can verify tag numbers but you have to be sober for that.
> 
> ...


Probably, QR code is not required. When a rider phone is close no more than 3 feet away from driver's phone, both can be verified by Green flags displaying on app. 
If Uber and Lyft want to use this feature, You and I would be owner of the idea. Lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> You do not use the trade dress logo because Calif. requires it ?? That is an excellent reason. ????


*Reading comprehension.

I said "California requires trade dress but I don't use it for that reason", not "California requires trade dress and I don't use it for that reason".

:rollseyes:


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> The person registered under that phone number is legally responsible for everyone riding under his account.


Is that an Uber thing? I have carefully read the complete Lyft ToS. https://www.lyft.com/terms . There is no language even hinting that someone other than You, the User who accepts the Terms, can use the service in any way. There is nothing about accepting liability for others; or transferring liability. It is entirely written as if the only people who will ever be in the car are the Users of the Lyft platform, who have read and agreed to the ToS.

If I am nuts, it would help if someone could point to the language.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ignatowski said:


> Is that an Uber thing? I have carefully read the complete Lyft ToS. https://www.lyft.com/terms . There is no language even hinting that someone other than You, the User who accepts the Terms, can use the service in any way. There is nothing about accepting liability for others; or transferring liability. It is entirely written as if the only people who will ever be in the car are the Users of the Lyft platform, who have read and agreed to the ToS.
> 
> If I am nuts, it would help if someone could point to the language.


--------------------------
If you want clarification, ask them. They make up the rules as they go along so their answer will not be company policy but the opinion of whomever you are talking too.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ignatowski said:


> Is that an Uber thing? I have carefully read the complete Lyft ToS. https://www.lyft.com/terms . There is no language even hinting that someone other than You, the User who accepts the Terms, can use the service in any way. There is nothing about accepting liability for others; or transferring liability. It is entirely written as if the only people who will ever be in the car are the Users of the Lyft platform, who have read and agreed to the ToS.
> 
> If I am nuts, it would help if someone could point to the language.



You know, it's important in life to questions things. I was thinking you were nuts, because people OBVIOUSLY order rides for others, all the time. But as I looked up the Legal info, here is what I found:

https://www.uber.com/legal/terms/us/
*User Requirements and Conduct.*

The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you. You may not assign or otherwise transfer your Account to any other person or entity. You agree to comply with all applicable laws when accessing or using the Services, and you may only access or use the Services for lawful purposes (e.g., no transport of unlawful or hazardous materials). You may not in your access or use of the Services cause nuisance, annoyance, inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party. In certain instances you may be asked to provide proof of identity or other method of identity verification to access or use the Services, and you agree that you may be denied access to or use of the Services if you refuse to provide proof of identity or other method of identity verification.

Oddly enough, the idea of a corporate account goes against this. I imagine they have different wording. Not gonna bother looking it up, I don't really care. Anyway, thought I would share what I found.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> If you want clarification, ask them. They make up the rules as they go along so their answer will not be company policy but the opinion of whomever you are talking too.


You hit the nail on the head, KK2929. They make it all up. They are posting "help" pages which exceed the scope of the contract (ToS). For example,


https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013080388-Policies-for-passenger-use-of-Lyft


...states "Requesting for friends: You're welcome to request rides for someone else. Enter your friend's address in the app or move the pin to their location, then tap 'Request Lyft.'" Sadly for Lyft, there is no language saying what that "friend" is. They are not a User (they haven't read or agreed to the contract; they may not even be legally able to enter a contract). The User who booked the ride never agreed to take-on liability for someone else's actions.

It's like if you signed a Damage/Injury/Death Release of Liability Waiver before you went hang-gliding, but then at the last minute, you sent your buddy up in the glider instead of you, and said "hey, don't worry, we'll work it out if something goes wrong."

Thanks for looking at the Uber TOS, MistaT. It is actually very different from Lyfts (and much longer). Interesting reading.


----------



## Fastandfurious (Mar 20, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> https://www.nj.com/news/2019/04/nj-...rolina-was-stabbed-to-death-coroner-says.html
> This is such a tragic story. Yes, she probably had been drinking, made a mistake and got into the wrong car. The driver stabbed her to death and who knows what else was done before she died.
> 
> I see so many paxs get into cars that do not have logos on their car. These people are asking for trouble.
> ...


Pax are stupid. They have a picture of the car, they have a picture of the driver, they have a license plate number. Do you need a SSN too, to figure out that I'm your driver? ?.

I feel more unsafe as a driver, because we're not giving anything to verify if they are the correct pax or not. I've had the wrong person in my car twice. Both times I asked them their names and they said it was them. One guy in particular waved me down in the middle of the street, it was the correct pick up location, so I pulled over and let him in. He was standing there alone. He knew I was a driver, because he didn't wave down any other car before me, he knew I was picking up a person in that exact spot. He was clearly intoxicated we exchanged names and I kept telling him he was giving me the wrong name. But he was already sitting in my car and wouldn't move and no one else was in the pick up spot. After a while of going back and forth with him, I just assumed he was hammered and someone else called an uber for him. Plus he was on the phone yelling at someone and wasn't really trying to communicate with me. It wasn't until I drove down the block and the actual pax called and told me that he thinks I picked up the wrong passenger and it was a scene straight out of a horror movie when I turned to look in the back seat where the guy just looked crazy... but lucky for me he hopped out my car and ran away.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You know, it's important in life to questions things. I was thinking you were nuts, because people OBVIOUSLY order rides for others, all the time. But as I looked up the Legal info, here is what I found:
> 
> https://www.uber.com/legal/terms/us/
> *User Requirements and Conduct.*
> ...


-------------------------
That is Ubers legal jargon -- I am certain that Lyfts wording is the same. 
Thanks for the research and sharing. 
Since we get trapped into picking up underage pax, why wouldn't we be caught in the middle of paxs paying for a friends ride?
Lyft has the no underage pax without an 18 or over friend with them or we (driver) gets in trouble. However, if I refuse to accept a pickup at a High School , I am punished with a drop in my Acceptance Rate and a message from Lyft for cancelling. It is a lose/lose situation for the driver.
L.A. Drivers United has, in their demands, that Lyft/Uber do the policing and not the drivers. In other words, if the pax has an account from L/U, they get to ride no matter what the age. That would solve all these problems. L/U has all these regulations and exceptions as legal escapes for them, if there are any problems.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't put yourself in that situation. Quit working the closing shift. Just isn't worth the hassle to me.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

DelaJoe said:


> What Uber and Lyft can do as a safety measure is send a QR code to the driver and the passenger must take a photograph of the QR code on the driver's phone before the driver's app is cleared to start.





#professoruber said:


> Driver enters in driver code to start the trip. Driver confirms name and destination once trip is unlocked with code.





Ignatowski said:


> QR code sticker. Pax needs to point the pax app at the QR code before entering to start the ride. Pax will get used to this. This would also prevent "incorrect pax" (and false claims of incorrect pax). Maybe even drunk pax will notice if a driver says "forget the code, just hop in."


Many passengers are stupid. The less they have to do to get the trip started the better. 
Even sober some passengers don't understand the app well enough to have the correct pickup location not even when their home address is the pickup spot. 
Some new passengers ask if they have to pay me for the ride. 
Then you have some passengers who don't show up until you've waited four minutes and fifty seconds now you want me to wait longer as they point thier phone a QR code. 
It sounds simple enough but if a person can't check a license plate then nothing else that is done is going to fix the problem.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

In Uber or Lyft, like in any other company, people who create the app and manage the business have nothing to do with people who write up legal documents, like T&C. The business people never read what their lawyers wrote in those papers. And the lawyers never really ask how to make the rules. They are different departments where one does not give a sht about the other.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Fastandfurious said:


> Pax are stupid. They have a picture of the car, they have a picture of the driver, they have a license plate number. Do you need a SSN too, to figure out that I'm your driver? ?.
> 
> I feel more unsafe as a driver, because we're not giving anything to verify if they are the correct pax or not. I've had the wrong person in my car twice. Both times I asked them their names and they said it was them. One guy in particular waved me down in the middle of the street, it was the correct pick up location, so I pulled over and let him in. He was standing there alone. He knew I was a driver, because he didn't wave down any other car before me, he knew I was picking up a person in that exact spot. He was clearly intoxicated we exchanged names and I kept telling him he was giving me the wrong name. But he was already sitting in my car and wouldn't move and no one else was in the pick up spot. After a while of going back and forth with him, I just assumed he was hammered and someone else called an uber for him. Plus he was on the phone yelling at someone and wasn't really trying to communicate with me. It wasn't until I drove down the block and the actual pax called and told me that he thinks I picked up the wrong passenger and it was a scene straight out of a horror movie when I turned to look in the back seat where the guy just looked crazy... but lucky for me he hopped out my car and ran away.


Lock your damn doors.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

DelaJoe said:


> Anyone can buy Uber Lyft stickers, amps and lights and appear to be a legit driver. Hang around bars and pick up young women at night. If the women are drunk they won't even notice the driver does not have the app running.
> 
> Passengers can verify tag numbers but you have to be sober for that.
> 
> ...


In the "good old days", creepy rapists and killers actually had to work a bit to abduct someone. Nowadays, apparently it is all-too-easy. I'm surprised that we don't hear of a lot more cases like this.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> In the "good old days", creepy rapists and killers actually had to work a bit to abduct someone. Nowadays, apparently it is all-too-easy.


Exactly! Years ago I couldn't pay enough for a girl to get in my car. Now, I have a sticker on the window and people just jump in.

The best is when they get in and say "Hi, are you Samantha?" or some other girl's name. Hmmmm.


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

Why is this not a hate crime? If it was a white male murderer and a black female rider, it would have been a hate crime. What was the motive? Was the POS murderer looking for only white females?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> In the "good old days", creepy rapists and killers actually had to work a bit to abduct someone. Nowadays, apparently it is all-too-easy. I'm surprised that we don't hear of a lot more cases like this.


Yeah, I wonder how many serial killers have been doing this for a while and we just don't know it. How many missing young women got into a stranger's car in places where it wasn't caught on camera?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ng4ever said:


> Has a Uber passenger ever killed a Uber Driver? I know a cab driver was killed around here a few months ago.


ARIZONA
Published January 28
*Pregnant Lyft driver brutally stabbed to death by passenger, unborn child dies: *

By Amy Lieu | Fox News


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> https://www.nj.com/news/2019/04/nj-...rolina-was-stabbed-to-death-coroner-says.html
> This is such a tragic story. Yes, she probably had been drinking, made a mistake and got into the wrong car. The driver stabbed her to death and who knows what else was done before she died.
> 
> I see so many paxs get into cars that do not have logos on their car. These people are asking for trouble.
> ...


Any idiot can get a logo. They are two dollars on ebay, and rideshare predators are apparently a thing. You really need to rethink your strategy about safety.

What passengers need to do is check license plate and confirm drivers name. What drivers need to do, since stalking drivers is also a thing, is confirm name and destination before letting anyone in their vehicle.


----------



## JoeJoseph (Nov 18, 2014)

It is the survival of the strongest and fittest if you are too stupid to find your Uber car then tough titties. We need more smart people to survive a procreate lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JoeJoseph said:


> It is the survival of the strongest and fittest if you are too stupid to find your Uber car then tough titties. We need more smart people to survive a procreate lol


I remember, several decades ago (I think I was in High School), there was a big earthquake off the Aleutian Islands in Alaska. I was living in the San Francisco Bay Area at the time.
It was announced every way possible at the time for people to "Stay away from the beaches or shorlines. Move to higher ground immediately"
There was the huge traffic jam ... moving TOWARDS the coast.
Dumb chits were all "Lets get high and go to the beach and watch the tsunami roll in."
They had dozens of cops setting up road blocks and turning people around ... and I'm all "Why? Let em go. It will thin out the herd of the stupidest."

The babies those idiots made are now teaching in our public schools, on boards of supervisors, in the governors house in Sacramento. They are Senators and Congress-idiots.


----------

